# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Débutant en manette

## TRIXY

Bonjour,

J' ai acheté une manette KONIX MYTHICS normalement faite pour Nintendo Switch et PC. J' ai donc voulu la configurer sur PC mais je ne trouve pas de tuto assez clair pour moi. Déjà avec les prises USB de couleur, on me parle de prises vertes ou bleues, mais sur mon PC elles sont rouges et blanches. Ma première question est donc de savoir s' il existe un tuto de configuration pour noob? Ma seconde question est de savoir si avec une manette on peut jouer aux jeux multijoueurs genre "Spinz.io ?

Mon PC est un MSI nightblade MI3 7eme génération etc. Un vieux truc en fait.

Merci pour vos réponses.  ::blink::

----------

